# Riviera Paradise post



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

This will be for all Rivi pics. 1/1 scale , models, projescts, ect...The Riv has to be one of the best cars GM made . You have performance and luxury. I esspecially like the 63-65 body.

Here's a few I'm working on in both scales 1/25 and 1/1 scale























The new Zeniths for it.








model of the real one.
























Had Steve Standford do a rendering for me. The tail lights and exaust will be differnet from the rendering.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this is the only pic of the one i did.

its the 69 kit, with the optional hood & rearend setup.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, nice Rivi Truscale and a rendering by Steve Stanford, that's nice too. Here's a Rivi that belongs to my friend Pablo. He just busted it out again after a complete rehab that took over ten years. This car's been around the San Diego Lowriding scene since the 1970's and it's had 5 or 6 owners since then. Each one has done something different to the car from custom mods to paint to interior. The car's always been known for it's custom grill and that has never changed. I've always liked the Rivi models, I got em all from 63-69. Keep us posted on your build up in both scales.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 11 2009, 01:55 PM~12670699
> *Wow, nice Rivi Truscale and a rendering by Steve Stanford, that's nice too. Here's a Rivi that belongs to my friend Pablo. He just busted it out again after a complete rehab that took over ten years. This car's been around the San Diego Lowriding scene since the 1970's and it's had 5 or 6 owners since then. Each one has done something different to the car from custom mods to paint to interior. The car's always been known for it's custom grill and that has never changed. I've always liked the Rivi models, I got em all from 63-69. Keep us posted on your build up in both scales.
> 
> 
> ...


That rivi is crazy. Looks like it's been under the knife a few times aswell. You need to make a model of that one. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

that's badass. Is it the blue one that there's pics of in the old school topic? I have them in my fotki.com



> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 11 2009, 01:55 PM~12670699
> *Wow, nice Rivi Truscale and a rendering by Steve Stanford, that's nice too. Here's a Rivi that belongs to my friend Pablo. He just busted it out again after a complete rehab that took over ten years. This car's been around the San Diego Lowriding scene since the 1970's and it's had 5 or 6 owners since then. Each one has done something different to the car from custom mods to paint to interior. The car's always been known for it's custom grill and that has never changed. I've always liked the Rivi models, I got em all from 63-69. Keep us posted on your build up in both scales.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 11 2009, 04:08 PM~12671582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best lookn' 65 out, seen it at the Petersen museum. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the only 64 model i have... an old built soon to be rebuilt...










my old 1:1 WIP i wish i never sold....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

RO ur crazy for letting that one go man!! Such a clean car!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

One I built I few years back. :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

It's funny, the Riviera is one of my favorite cars of all time, yet I have never built one. I guess I am afraid i will fuck it up. I would hate myself if I built one of the most beautiful cars of all time, and didn't get it right.

I am still hoping that one day, someone will do a Boattail Riviera in styrene, but I'm not holding my breath.

Anyway, here's a few Riviera pics from my Photobucket,


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few more,
































































The only Rivieras I don't really like, are the '74 to '78, but I would take one of those too.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2009, 05:58 PM~12672371
> *the only 64 model i have... an old built soon to be rebuilt...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Gil what the hell where you thinking???? That car is clean. :0 How long ago did you sell it?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

How many of you guy's knew that the 1963 Riviera was Originally designed as a Cadillac, yup that's right a cadillac. The 1963 Buick Riviera was GM's first real response to the Ford Thunderbird, and brought new attention to Buick Division, which needed something at the time to bring people into its showrooms.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 11 2009, 02:44 PM~12671063
> *that's badass.  Is it the blue one that there's pics of in the old school topic?  I have them in my fotki.com
> *


Yep, same car, it used to be blue flake with patterns prior to this version.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is the only riv i have ever done 











































i always liked the boattails best but the havent gotten a model one yet


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

My Homie Josh's Rivi...


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 11 2009, 07:53 PM~12673547
> *One I built I few years back.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks like my brothers 1to1 nice job


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 13 2009, 05:32 PM~12694765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That what I'm talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 13 2009, 03:13 AM~12689445
> *here is the only riv i have ever done
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job on the paint.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 11 2009, 09:34 PM~12675170
> *
> Trully stunning ride!! Don't see too many 70's Riviera's out there.
> The picture of the gold one is taken in the Netherlands where I live...
> ...


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Found some pics of a friends Rivi that he finished recently. He bought a few parts off my parts car and my old Truspokes, they were probably the last ones Truspoke made back in the 90's. I made the adapters for the Skylark knockoffs.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im with ya pokey, i have a 65 downstairs im gonna rebuild shortly...I tried & failed miserably on it. i have built 2 others but 66 & the 69's are just not like the 65 bodystyle at all!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 15 2009, 08:29 PM~12720276
> *Found some pics of a friends Rivi that he finished recently. He bought a few parts off my parts car and my old Truspokes, they were probably the last ones Truspoke made back in the 90's. I made the adapters for the Skylark knockoffs.
> 
> 
> ...


no taillights?

i wanted to do something similar to that to my 64... i hated the stock tails.... i wanted to french in a pair of 59 caddy bullets for each side instead.... Mooneyes sells the bullets and pre-fab. frenching buckets for the too :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 16 2009, 04:32 PM~12726105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2009, 02:28 AM~12730913
> *no taillights?
> 
> i wanted to do something similar to that to my 64... i hated the stock tails.... i wanted to french in a pair of 59 caddy bullets for each side instead.... Mooneyes sells the bullets and pre-fab. frenching buckets for the too  :biggrin:
> *


The reverse lights have red bulbs and are wired to the brake and tail lights.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres a rivi i build a few years ago now, still take to shows, its a 65 amt kit,custom paint and interior, full headliner,full wiered and plumed,house of colr paint. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

gotta put mine in here too :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 7 2009, 05:56 PM~13210496
> *gotta put mine in here too  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


old low&slo, what a frickin bad ass car!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

My old build


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 7 2009, 05:07 PM~13210564
> *old low&slo, what a frickin bad ass car!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks gary that was my ride back in the day. :biggrin: 

man I like your rivi and the one mtx did too both real sweet !!!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks man!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Great builds Homies  

Working on this one 
The Blue Riv


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Need to build this real soon


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

MTX686 nice bro ! DJ-ROY also very cool !ShowRodFreak cant wait brother !! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 7 2009, 06:12 PM~13212232
> *How to build this reaal soon
> 
> 
> ...


I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT!!!!!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 7 2009, 07:54 PM~13212576
> *MTX686 nice bro ! DJ-ROY also very cool !ShowRodFreak cant wait brother !! :biggrin:
> *



tHANKS ALOT. THAT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM YOU!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

first one I built, 66, RIP

















also have a 65 and a 69 that have been started but are packed away. The 65 is painted a mixture of pearl green and blue, but I have yet to take any pics of it.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 7 2009, 07:12 PM~13212232
> *How to build this reaal soon
> 
> 
> ...


Sick model!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

here are some eye candies for you homies !  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=92986


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

"Blues Singer"


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

69 rivi "pink rose"


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rivis are lookin DAMN good homies.... :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 7 2009, 07:12 PM~13212232
> *Need to build this real soon
> 
> 
> ...


got mine in the stash too probably this summer


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 14 2010, 01:53 PM~16609541
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great looking Rivi's! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 14 2010, 04:06 PM~16610307
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm diggin' this one homie ! Keep us posted !



Thanx, 85Biarittz for the comps !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 7 2009, 08:12 PM~13212232
> *Need to build this real soon
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin sick love them boat tail rivi's


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 14 2010, 06:08 PM~16611467
> *fuckin sick love them boat tail rivi's
> *


Thanks
Having problems with the frame and Interior Tub. This resin cast is shit.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

lookin good! i have to remember to take more pics of my rivi and post them up


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

This Rive was done 8 years ago,and after looking at some of the previous post I better do a NEW ONE


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

Can't forget about the front clip :biggrin:


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

DAMNIT!!!!! I ALMOST HAD A CHERRY NO RUST 64 FOR 8300 THE FOKKER SOLD 1/2 HOUR BEFORE I GOT THERE BEEN BUMMMED ALL DAY  :angry: ......but I came upon this  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

awesome to see this topic back up on top...since i last posted ive done up 2 65 Riv's and a 3rd & 4th on the way.

my w.i.p. piece Riviera Safari Wagon

















my purple one

























































my green one


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Got a little more done on the Rivi. Added new drip rails, filled cowl vents, added sail panel extension, and finished fitting rear bumpers.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres one i havent posted here in this topic, kinda box stock ,kinda not. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's what I'm working on right now, the first set of pics is She Devil replica, and the second Rivi, Its just one that I'm doing as a quickie, She Devil is ready for paint ...this week!!!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

MY RIV.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 1 2010, 08:07 PM~18962656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick rivi's in here!! 
WARS.... is that real pin stripe laid down or a sick as hand and gel pen?! :0


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 1 2010, 09:25 PM~18962874
> *sick rivi's in here!!
> WARS.... is that real pin stripe laid down or a sick as hand and gel pen?! :0
> *


THATS REAL PIN STRIPE LAY DOWN BY THE MAN D.A. HIGHLANDER 64


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 13 2009, 03:13 AM~12689445
> *here is the only riv i have ever done
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is badd!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 1 2010, 10:14 AM~18958497
> *Here's what I'm working on right now, the first set of pics is She Devil replica, and the second Rivi, Its just one that I'm doing as a quickie, She Devil is ready for paint ...this week!!!
> 
> 
> ...


God I have got to clean up my act.. all my hinge's are so big a bulky.. you guys make these tiny little streamline slice's in the plastic with perfect little bends in the rods..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 8 2010, 09:29 AM~19015739
> *God I have got to clean up my act.. all my hinge's are so big a bulky..  you guys make these tiny little streamline slice's in the plastic with perfect little bends in the rods..
> *


Thanx Hydro!!! Whenever you need some hinges done, send it to me, I'll hook you up


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Shout out to _*Hydro*_!!  


"Trouble Man"














Stay tuned...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 4 2011, 06:17 PM~20257880
> *Shout out to Hydro!!
> "Trouble Man"
> 
> ...


Knowin' you Tonio, this is definately a watcher !  Keep us posted homie !


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

She Devil before....










She Devil after... :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

A Jorge what kolor pink is that??


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 4 2011, 07:58 PM~20260720
> *A Jorge what kolor pink is that??
> *


The base is a Magenta with pink blue pearl candy over it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 4 2011, 04:17 PM~20257880
> *Shout out to Hydro!!
> "Trouble Man"
> 
> ...


awwwhh shiii* gangsta gangsta... Big T. right on doggy.. that put a big ole smile on 
my face.. 
all the cars look great guys.. 
I got a weakness for those sleek nail heads myself.. my mom had a 64 when I was 
a kid...

I still need alot of signatures on this 65.. but i got some of the big boys in Cali 
I am going to call this car HISTORY TOUR.















[























































TONIO I AM SORRY I DID NOT OPEN THE TRUNK BEFORE I HAD YOU PAINT THIS..
I WILL NEVER DO AN EXPENSIVE REPLICA AGAIN WITHOUT GETTING PAID FIRST..
THE GUY BAILED ON ME.. MY OPENED THE TRUNK ON MY OTHER 63... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Send it this way for a free paintjob; I got some HOK paint I wanna try out.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 5 2011, 01:35 PM~20265838
> *Send it this way for a free paintjob; I got some HOK paint I wanna try out.
> *


 you Know I am going to say hell yea... fool... I will send you the 63 to paint..
and History Tour 65 for your signature... fu%k it cut a sun ruff in it too?
(standard size) i will go through my stash and break it out tonight and get it all ready for shipping... thanks Tonio... I been saving my wammy pesco's for this rivi...
I wll send the nailhead block so it can be the same color as the car...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 5 2011, 04:03 PM~20266005
> *you Know I am going to say hell yea... fool... I will send you the 63 to paint..
> and History Tour 65 for your signature...  fu%k it cut a sun ruff in it too?
> (standard size) i will go through my stash and break it out tonight and get it all ready for shipping...  thanks Tonio... I been saving my wammy pesco's for this rivi...
> ...


    Just as long as I get to pick the color :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 5 2011, 02:28 PM~20266160
> *     Just as long as I get to pick the color  :biggrin:
> *


 its official.. you got it homie.. and the body should be in better condition than the 
first one I SENT YOU..
IT'S GOING DOWN... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

I alway's liked this Rivi, DeRosa built!!!!.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


>


beautiful pant.. I should have went with chrome knock off.... you got down on this though..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 585226
> View attachment 585227
> View attachment 585228
> View attachment 585229
> ...


Damn Hydro I started think'n how you do business with your models is like do'n a 1:1 do what you can with your hands and the rest is done at the shop and givin credit were credit is due,one day I might send one out for a sweet ass paint perfect bmf, " NICE PAINT JOB TONIO SEVEN " I see you got'em cross'n state lines for that paint,talk'n about go'n the distances :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup:I likes


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Damn Hydro I started think'n how you do business with your models is like do'n a 1:1 do what you can with your hands and the rest is done at the shop and givin credit were credit is due,one day I might send one out for a sweet ass paint perfect bmf, " NICE PAINT JOB TONIO SEVEN " I see you got'em cross'n state lines for that paint,talk'n about go'n the distances :thumbsup:



Bull's Eye! you hit the nail exactly on the head! (get it?) NAIL HEAD! YEA IT'S A WHOLE OTHER WAY i ENJOY MY COLLECTION. 

iT'S A WAY i GET TO SEE WHAT OTHER BUILDERS CAN DO UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL. WITHOUT TRAVELING TO SHOW'S.. I get to 

get to see my vision laid out by hands that have more skill than me.. (my collection is more important than my limited skills)

so my ego and pride takes a back seat, to my good taste and unsteady detail hand.. Other guys can do everything themselves?

that's great for them.. but I dont have time to keep kicking my own ass, and putting out cars i dont like, because i am trying to get 

better.. ( I hate foil with passion, I hate doing body mod's almost as much as foil) jamming doors, bondo deep cracks and flaw's

ect.. and then I hate interior detail) so I do what I am willing to do..and what i cant do? or dont want to do? i will get it done by the 

best person who is available who I trust! It cost more, it take's more time, but the result is better and it is less stressful,

And it's my way of keeping the economy of the hobby alive! HELL i GET REALLY EXCITED WHEN i CAN PULL off A PAINT JOB THAT i LIKE! 

BUT I AM NOT GOING TO FUCK WITH AN AIR BRUSH UNTIL 2014.. when i do paint? it's me and rattle can's for a few more years!


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

View attachment 585789


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

shit who could be mad its like the real cars I can pull some dents change a fender bumper little fiber glass primer prep & mask did a couple of paints on my own cars for practice fell in love with some broad I'd never trust in life again and went out like a champ some times I do minor engine work people ask can I do this or that :dunno: depends on if your pockets are deep enuff ,anyway this is a model topic right well Hydro I'm not scared to try the shit i see done to some models cause its some badass m/f out there but one day I'm gonna step out my comfort zone and shock myself and lay it low ain't nothin but game in here and I'm gonna get my share and pass it on ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Dre1only said:


> shit who could be mad its like the real cars I can pull some dents change a fender bumper little fiber glass primer prep & mask did a couple of paints on my own cars for practice fell in love with some broad I'd never trust in life again and went out like a champ some times I do minor engine work people ask can I do this or that :dunno: depends on if your pockets are deep enuff ,anyway this is a model topic right well Hydro I'm not scared to try the shit i see done to some models cause its some badass m/f out there but one day I'm gonna step out my comfort zone and shock myself and lay it low ain't nothin but game in here and I'm gonna get my share and pass it on ... :thumbsup:


True but if you never try you'll never know if you'll succeed. I dropped out of the New Year Build Off because I didn't like the chassis for the '65 Rivi, I have the '66 Riviera lowrider kit that has a seperate frame and floor boards. I'd have to stretch the the floor which I've never done but, hey if it doesn't work I can always buy another '66 and try again.:happysad:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Raise Up said:


> True but if you never try you'll never know if you'll succeed. I dropped out of the New Year Build Off because I didn't like the chassis for the '65 Rivi, I have the '66 Riviera lowrider kit that has a seperate frame and floor boards. I'd have to stretch the the floor which I've never done but, hey if it doesn't work I can always buy another '66 and try again.:happysad:


 Thats whats up,for me I'll try to do more next year hopefully my finacial situation will be alot better to were it won't bother me if I mess up a project good luck to you on the riv kit if it was me and I messed it up I would use patches and band aids lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Super Clean !!!!!!!!!!!


Tonioseven said:


>


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Great topic!!


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Dre1only said:


> Thats whats up,for me I'll try to do more next year hopefully my finacial situation will be alot better to were it won't bother me if I mess up a project good luck to you on the riv kit if it was me and I messed it up I would use patches and band aids lol :thumbsup:


I understand about the finances not always being there, I usually try to buy two of the same kits when I can or trade with some one on here. I've even gotten to the point that I bought a coin counter for saving money on certain things(like parts for my 1:1 Riviera). It paid for itsel in no time and has also paid for gas for my truck and a utility bill or two.



rivman said:


> Great topic!!


What's up? You should have known that if it has anything to do with a Riviera I will find it eventually.:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 585226
> View attachment 585227
> View attachment 585228
> View attachment 585229
> ...


Shits nice


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Raise Up said:


> I understand about the finances not always being there, I usually try to buy two of the same kits when I can or trade with some one on here. I've even gotten to the point that I bought a coin counter for saving money on certain things(like parts for my 1:1 Riviera). It paid for itsel in no time and has also paid for gas for my truck and a utility bill or two.
> 
> 
> What's up? You should have known that if it has anything to do with a Riviera I will find it eventually.:biggrin:


Haha, Yeah, same here!:cheesy:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

rivman said:


> Haha, Yeah, same here!:cheesy:


Keep an eye on this.I'm gonna try a few things on here that I would love to do on a 1:1. From mild to wild.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The '63-'65 Riviera is one of the most beautiful cars ever built in my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> The '63-'65 Riviera is one of the most beautiful cars ever built in my opinion. :thumbsup:


(that's funny you mention that..) On Christmas Eve this guy I met on layitlow drove down and cashed me out for my 75 caprice..

I told myself I was going to save some money and start looking for a complete 68 impy fast back.. (that's my fav 60's dream car)

But I have been looking at this car for two day's (for once I got the coin) and I am going to call this dude tomorrow. he prob is about 4 hours 

away from me... I dont believe i ever seen a complete Riv this year so cheap.. I will see what happens?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/354675-1963-buick-riviera.html


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

waiting on a few more 65s and 66s.







[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Another E-bay built up I bought with different wheel mock ups.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Middle set.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys, here is a couple of Rivies , The green one i did, was experimenting with paint ideas, and the blue one my son did, was 13 at the time.



















































cheers guys,


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

truscale said:


> Another E-bay built up I bought with different wheel mock ups.



shiiiiiiiiiit! I forgot how good these look as LOW RODS!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Where are ya'll finding Rivi bods. I'd love to put my hands to one of these.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Christopher J said:


> Where are ya'll finding Rivi bods. I'd love to put my hands to one of these.


ebay


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Hey guys, here is a couple of Rivies , The green one i did, was experimenting with paint ideas, and the blue one my son did, was 13 at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean rides!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Eric that e-bay Rivi looks good on the supremes, I also like the stock wheels. What's the interior look like?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Coming Soon:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Bring it Back


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Damn. That gold checkered box means it was a WallyWorld special about 5 years ago and sold for $5-6.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Raise Up said:


>


Nice stock pile buddy.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

rivman said:


> Nice stock pile buddy.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

1st up is Chocolate City.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> Hell yeah!!!


Thanks for the encouragement Tonio, I'm gonna try and see what I can do.
BTW here's ZAPP's version of Chocolate City?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres one ive been building, hope to have it done real soon, its a Shity R&R resin '71 rivi, lots of work to make it all look rite, also cut up the Shity original interior and built this custom interior, plans call for full paneled candy paint job.





ill post more as i go.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:thumbsupUT SOME DAYTONS ON IT


gseeds said:


> heres one ive been building, hope to have it done real soon, i think its a Shity R&R resin '71 rivi, lots of work to make it all look rite, also cut up Shity original interior and built this custom interior, plans call for full paneled candy paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

gseeds said:


> heres one ive been building, hope to have it done real soon, its a Shity R&R resin '71 rivi, lots of work to make it all look rite, also cut up the Shity original interior and built this custom interior, plans call for full paneled candy paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diggin this old school gonna look clean bro!


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Aww man felt like I was under enough pressure to build C.C. with Tonio giving a :thumbsup:. I can't even imagine what Mr. Seeds has planned for his '71.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks guys, @ Eddie, daytons are cool but im going to keep it old school brother, Pina and Raised hope to get some paint on her tomarrow !!


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

gseeds said:


> thanks guys, @ Eddie, daytons are cool but im going to keep it old school brother, Pina and Raised hope to get some paint on her tomarrow !!


Cool what color are you going with? I'm trying to get mine prepped and primed 2morrow.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

@Raised, im thinking pearl white base, some candy pink, some candy brandy wine, maybe a little silver, i never know for sure until i start tapeing off and painting.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

gseeds said:


> @Raised, im thinking pearl white base, some candy pink, some candy brandy wine, maybe a little silver, i never know for sure until i start tapeing off and painting.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

gseeds said:


> heres one ive been building, hope to have it done real soon, its a Shity R&R resin '71 rivi, lots of work to make it all look rite, also cut up the Shity original interior and built this custom interior, plans call for full paneled candy paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is like a blast from the past cragers and 520's got it go'n on just a lil flash back homie I'm ok uffin:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

gseeds said:


> thanks guys, @ Eddie, daytons are cool but im going to keep it old school brother, Pina and Raised hope to get some paint on her tomarrow !!


Updates?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

white base with lots of silver pearl sprayed on today and 2 coats of house of Kolor SG 100, candy and panels going on tomarrow, will have pics soon !!


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

gseeds said:


> white base with lots of silver pearl sprayed on today and 2 coats of house of Kolor SG 100, candy and panels going on tomarrow, will have pics soon !!


:worship:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

little up date on the 71 rivi, got a little paint on it today, still going to add some more before i foil it and reclear. this is it as of today.





http://s236.photobucket.com/user/garyseeds/media/rivipaint019_zpse38e83af.jpg.html
http://s236.photobucket.com/user/garyseeds/media/rivipaint019_zpse38e83af.jpg.html


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

gseeds said:


> little up date on the 71 rivi, got a little paint on it today, still going to add some more before i foil it and reclear. this is it as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked: :wow: CAN I HAVE IT GARY :cheesy: lol...... beautiful work as always :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

*AMAZING!!!*


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

added a little more to the rivi, i repainted some of the white to silver, and hand painted some roses down the side to give the car that Walt Prey gypsy rose flavor, ill post more as i go.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice mr seeds


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Compton, next will be some pinstriping and foil, then clear , then ill get back on the interior, and it sould be done !!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Stunning work mr seeds!! Bad ass


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

well i got the striping on and some clear, now to foil ,then start on the rest of the build.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

whats up gary, that rivi looks swaaa-eeet! top notch paint jobs as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

gseeds said:


> well i got the striping on and some clear, now to foil ,then start on the rest of the build.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The full story...

http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/101nikon/#media


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that paint job is sick


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

got some foil on the rivi, body all done ,now i can get to building !!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks bro, and all the others for the comp's, going to work on the rivi all this weekend, hope to post more pic's soon.


Tonioseven said:


>


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

diggen that one :thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Normally I'm not a huge fan of big rims on classic cars, but I was messing around with this and thought "not to bad"


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Raise Up said:


> Normally I'm not a huge fan of big rims on classic cars, but I was messing around with this and thought "not to bad"


not a big fan of the big wheels but that is looking good !!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

got some work in on the rivi, made some rabit ears, small dounut wheel and mocked in the windows. here it is so far,ill post more soon.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah!! Gseeds doin' it up RIGHT!!! :worship:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a bad ass Rivi, Mr. Seeds. I gotta get paint job from you real soon.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks guys !!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

gseeds said:


> not a big fan of the big wheels but that is looking good !!


Thanks Mr.G, I 'd never do it in real life though. I have a friend that keeps telling to put 24s on my 1:1 '64 Rivi. I did this as a mock up and told him that's as close as it's gonna get(lol). The Desert Rose(Vegas Flower?) is looking more amazing each day.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Finally some Sunshine in the Cport.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

gseeds said:


> little up date on the 71 rivi, got a little paint on it today, still going to add some more before i foil it and reclear. this is it as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!! I'm gonna have to save up & get one of those Modelhaus casts. Looks amazing Gary


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks guys for the comps !!! well it is all done, aleast as far as im going with it, I started taking some pics when the battery went away, so ill take some more soon, heres what I did


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

gseeds said:


> thanks guys for the comps !!! well it is all done, aleast as far as im going with it, I started taking some pics when the battery went away, so ill take some more soon, heres what I did


:thumbsup:


----------

